# Is a Smithy CB 1220 XL. Considered a mini lathe/mill?



## mac1911 (Oct 8, 2022)

So I have spent the last week or so cleaning up , tightening and adjusting this thing.
    I dont think there was a nut/bolt/screw that was not loose.

Anyway - new to all this and not sure where this machine fits in.


----------



## matthewsx (Oct 8, 2022)

We have a section dedicated to these. 









						SMITHY & OTHER 3-IN-1 MACHINES
					

Combination Mill/Drill/Turn with these machines




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## mac1911 (Oct 8, 2022)

Thank you I found it a bit after posting.
   Not navigating the forum to well.


----------

